# Spinning targets, catchbox friendly?



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Id really like your input: Has anyone seen a catch box with more than a can hang in it?
I just built a new catch box that is made from 1/2 plywood and is 18"x18"x24" tall. That's the easy part!
Now I want to make it interesting; I've tried hanging spoons in other boxes and had only so so results. For the last couple of months I've been using a 3"x3" piece of 12ga copper. Which has turned into a bowl








I'll soon decorate the box to look like a carnival shooting gallery, but I have to be cautious because all of us miss sometimes and I usually miss just enough to break the mounting or hanging device. Once again, any ideas or pics would be helpful. 
Here is the box in white sealer without the curtain installed.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

maybe one of those bouncy rubber balls just put a hole through it

i think from the direction of bounce you can tell where you hit it (if it goes to left means you hit slightly to the right)

i use ping pongs and shoot BBs but they get destroyed if you hit right in the middle


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice catchbox! I know philly (i think it was him) was using a cut out round piece of leather as a target. When I build my catchbox I will probably try to get my hands on a small piece of steel to shoot at.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

[edit] I use tin lids of jars they come in all sizes plus those little plastic bottle top are good tough too


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

My preferred "target" is a sheet of paper with some dots on it. It's kept in place with a few clothespins.

My secondary targets I make like this:
Take a piece of leather or some other material, cut out the left shape. then fold it over and glue together (no glue in fold).
Then string it up as shown on the right. This way it wont rotate.
Take strong thin string to hang it (nylon?).


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That is a nice idea HR....

I have just graduated down from a brass bell to a pingpong ball handing on paracord.

LGD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I use one of the dense foam golf balls. These are virtually indestructible. Drill a hole put mason twine through and a good knot. I now hang a piece of twine from the bottom of the ball with a wad of extra string at the end to just long enough to drag the ground (in your case bottom of the box). This quickly stops the ball from swinging around.

The wad of string is light and soft as opposed to a washer that will have more reaction.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> I use one of the dense foam golf balls. These are virtually indestructible. Drill a hole put mason twine through and a good knot. I now hang a piece of twine from the bottom of the ball with a wad of extra string at the end to just long enough to drag the ground (in your case bottom of the box). This quickly stops the ball from swinging around.
> 
> The wad of string is light and soft as opposed to a washer that will have more reaction.
> 
> View attachment 10031


Wow not a single hole in that wall.. you must be an awesome shot










LGD


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Duke, run a rod across your box in front of your hanging tee shirts, take a spoon , cut the handle down leaving enough to make a ring. Slide it on the rod and you have a target that spins and sounds off.
Phillu


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> I use one of the dense foam golf balls. These are virtually indestructible. Drill a hole put mason twine through and a good knot. I now hang a piece of twine from the bottom of the ball with a wad of extra string at the end to just long enough to drag the ground (in your case bottom of the box). This quickly stops the ball from swinging around.
> 
> The wad of string is light and soft as opposed to a washer that will have more reaction.
> 
> View attachment 10031


Wow not a single hole in that wall.. you must be an awesome shot









LGD
[/quote]
Actually there are two and they were not from regular shooting. one involved a chrony and the other just nicked the box when I was doing something irregular.

99% of the time I shoot out doors. I am in the south.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Awesome ideas from all of you! 
I'll post the spinners, balls and such when I've finished. 
Thank you!


----------



## Bohh (Jul 6, 2011)

What have you found works well for a backdrop? I have built a similar box and took a piece of carpet and 1/4" steel was going right through it. It seems like everything I use either lets items go straight through or if not is too stiff and makes the ammo bounce back out!

Thanks!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Bohh said:


> What have you found works well for a backdrop? I have built a similar box and took a piece of carpet and 1/4" steel was going right through it. It seems like everything I use either lets items go straight through or if not is too stiff and makes the ammo bounce back out!
> 
> Thanks!


I use a standard bath towel folded over a dowel and then I drape an xl black tshirt over the dowel with the dowel sticking through the arms. Then I make sure it's about 4" from the back of my box and then just let all the fabric hang loosely. It works great and no bounce back!
This is a standard set up for me:


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I use a curtain that slants from the top front down into the bottom back corner (Rayshots idea) and it works pretty well


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I use a 1 1/2 wide army surplus cargo strap with a small loop sewn in the end. I cut it off just below the stitching and thread a small rope thru the loop and tie it off side to side. I put a knot in the rope on each side of the loop to keep it centered then tie the rope side to side. By tieing side to side it makes a spinner. I have been shooting at the same one for two years it will take a lot of abuse. I have two of them hanging together that makes a 3 x 3 target. In my yard I can shoot out to 50 feet.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Wingshooter!!! 
That's a great idea!
I'll most likely combine this and the leather idea .
With a ball or two.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I tried a steel spinning target and it kept returning my ammo to me so I had to stop shooting it.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I just came up with something that works great!
I built it a couple hours ago using household stuff. Using leather eye hooks and rubber bands. I've been shooting it hard at close range and it hasn't failed yet. 
And the targets spin and snap back into position quickly because of the rubber bands!
I painted the leather metalic but im sure you all could be more creative


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool but hit a rubber band and it could be you that becomes the target


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Cool but hit a rubber band and it could be you that becomes the target


Too worrisome







I have no doubt that the steel ball ammo will veer off of or go between the layers of rubber. Those thin rubber bands are to flexible they won't be able to sling back an 8g ball traveling at 250fps+ even if it hit them directly.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> Cool but hit a rubber band and it could be you that becomes the target


Too worrisome







I have no doubt that the steel ball ammo will veer off of or go between the layers of rubber. Those thin rubber bands are to flexible they won't be able to sling back an 8g ball traveling at 250fps+ even if it hit them directly.
[/quote]
Oh right I have my screen set at 150% they looked like 1" bands lol...old eyes see


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Yup, they are just cheap rubber bands from the office. I figured that way when the wear out or break, I can reach in the bag and restring the target box. The first go, I was shooting from 10 feet and the target holding bands broke! So I doubled them and had no problems after that. I'm sure they'll break again after being hit a bunch but it's a quick, easy and cheap fix for the amount of fun spinning those leather disks with solid hits. I'm really enjoying shooting different targets inside the box, it keeps me from only shooting at just the center.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I love the end result. the leather was an excellent choice

LGD


----------

